# 2011 Volvo Ocean Race



## PCP

There are good news about the race:

It will be bigger (more boats) and probably more competitive than the last one.

They talk about 10 boats. Two new entries already: Italy 70 and Groupama, with Frank Cammas. French and Italian. Frank Cammas is one of the world's best sailors and it will be a very strong contender.

More, about the boats: Very few changes (to permit the last year boat's to be competitive). More changes about the type and number of sails, to reduce costs.

Volvo Ocean Race

We know that the race will begin in Alicante (Spain), a very nice port with the marina almost inside the city, that they will sail to Cape Town (South Africa) and then they will return to Europe, to Lisbon.

Lisbon choice was announced yesterday:

"Lisbon has been chosen as the first of the European ports for the 2011-12 race. It will be the first time that the historic Portuguese port has hosted a stopover.
Lisbon, located in the west of Portugal, will be the finish of the transatlantic leg of the race during the summer of 2012.

Interest in hosting the race in Europe was received from 34 cities, 15 of which went through to the final phase of the bidding process. Europe was by far the most competitive continent in the selection procedure.

"It is great to have such an iconic city included in our list of stopovers and Lisbon, especially, has wonderful sailing conditions, which will make for a very exciting in-port race," said CEO Knut Frostad.
"Lisbon is a delightful city with much to offer the race. This will be a stopover to look forward to after the rigours of the transatlantic leg.
---------------------------------------
The second European port will be announced on Wednesday 3 March. The entire route will be revealed by the end of the month".

Volvo Ocean Race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

That's the French boat.

G70_230210_0104_1.JPG (image)

Isn't it a beauty?


----------



## smackdaddy

I will be following this one very closely. VERY closely. Can't wait.


----------



## PCP

Next port of call: Lorient, 700km north of Lisbon.
<O</O
Till now the choice of Ports has been great. All great places, with a strong connection with sailing and sailors.
<O</O
About Lorient (Brittany-France):
<O</O
"We are extremely pleased to have a strong French presence in the race," said Volvo Ocean Race CEO, Knut Frostad. "It has long been our goal to reignite the passion of this classic event among the French people and we are delighted to have reached an agreement with the city of Lorient to host the event for two consecutives races."&#8230;."Over the last 10 years, Lorient has transformed its submarine base into a European-wide sailing cluster, hosting a business centre dedicated to yachting activities where maxi trimarans 'Banque Populaire V' and 'Groupama 3' were built. It also hosts an offshore sailing centre of about 50 teams including France's most famous skippers," according to Norbert Metairie, Mayor of Lorient and President of Cap l'Orient Council.<O></O>
&#8230;..<O</O
In the heart of the French 'sailing valley', the region also hosts the 'Cite de la Voile Eric Tabarly', a site dedicated to modern sailing race and bearing the name of the famous French skipper who sailed on four occasions in the Whitbread ... During the stopover in Lorient, the 'Cite de la Voile Eric Tabarly' will be located right in the centre of the race village&#8230;"It has been a personal mission for me to get France back (into the Volvo Ocean Race)&#8230;."We are planning to raise the level of communications for the next race. Our ambition is to engage more and more French sailors and the French public."
<O</O
Groupama, skippered by Franck Cammas, who is currently taking on the Jules Verne Trophy, has Lorient as its home base and will fly the French flag in the next two races."<O></O>


----------



## PCP

I have some new movies to share, but first the full program of the 2011 race:

http://volvoocean.vo.llnwd.net/o29/u/downloads/2010/racing-schedule/Volvo-Ocean-Race-2011-V3.pdf

The Volvo Ocean race ports are :

Alicante, Cape Town, Abu Dhasi, Sanya, Auckland, Itajaí, Miami, Lisbon, Lorient, Galway.

On all those cities we can watch the in-port races. I am going to be in Lisbon and Alicante and maybe I take a tour to know Ireland and renew my knowledge of Britany (fantastic region) and Lorient. If you plan to be on those spots at the right time, just say so, maybe we can drink some wine together

The videos:

A very "human" one :

YouTube - Funnies from 2005-06 - Volvo Ocean Race Redux

Some about the race great history:

YouTube - Legacy Revealed - A Brief History of the Volvo Ocean Race

YouTube - Evolution Of A Race - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12

YouTube - A Hard Race - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12

YouTube - VOLVO OCEAN RACE

YouTube - Volvo Ocean Race

And the 2011 race:

Watch out this two:

YouTube - Cat and Mouse - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12

They are among the big favorites.

And some about the places and the race:

YouTube - Lisboa, capital mundial da vela

YouTube - The Race to Cape Town - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12

YouTube - ItajaÃ­ in Brazil to Host the Volvo Ocean Race in South America

YouTube - Auckland the City of Sails to Host Volvo Ocean Race 2011 2012

YouTube - Lets do it Galway Volvo Ocean Race Promo

YouTube - Miami, Florida, a host port for the 2011 2012 Volvo Ocean Race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw

Paulo,
Great links, thanks.
I took great interest in the last Volvo mainly cos I got mixed up with the Cruising Anarchy team for the Virtual Volvo. Very time consuming, probably ruined a couple of marriages but a lot of fun. 
One thing I have to say though, "you could not pay me enough money to crew on one of those things". 
Would you do it if you had the opportunity ?
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PCP

Hum! You are going to think I am crazy and probably I am but I couldn't do that, but probably not for the reasons you think. I am kind of a loner and all those guys living in close quarters for such a long time ...I wouldn't probably be able to handle that. But alone or in duo in an Open 60...that's more my style . Make it a class 40 , an Open 60 is just too scary for a beginner.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## l7leandro

*Cant wait*

I really cant wait, it will be a very nice race.

Cheers!


----------



## PCP

Yes, no doubt about that

The notice of race (the rules) is already posted:

http://www.vendeeglobe.org/upload/docs/NOTICE-OF-RACE_VG_2012_2013.pdf

While you wait follow this one with us:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/racing/70966-barcelona-world-race.html

It is a kind of Vendee Globe (same boat) with two sailors by boat.


----------



## PCP

New Vor70 on the water. Camper's Kiwis/Emirates boat.

Sharp looking all around... and no protection for the crew on the cockpit...these guys are mad and showers and complete baths are on the program

Don't miss this movie:

YouTube - CAMPERVNR


----------



## PCP

Look at the other Spanish boat HOWWWW!!!










Iker Martínez and Xabi Fernandez raced together on the the Barcelona world race on a 2007 boat and did good (2th), but now they have a beautiful new boat. Hummm I bet they are going to do well on the Volvo. Howw, beautiful boat


----------



## PCP

New boat. The new Groupama for Frank Camas and his French team. The boats is the first VOR70 made in France:

Dailymotion - MIse à l'eau de Groupama 4 - une vidéo Sports & Extreme


----------



## PCP

Nice movie, beautiful boat: Telefónica on the water.

YouTube - ‪TelefÃ³nica kicks off - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12‬‏


----------



## PCP

Grupama warming up. Nice movie

YouTube - ‪Groupama 4 is off - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12‬‏


----------



## PCP

He! He!, less than a month to begin.... and the main new is that after all they will not circumnavigate, I mean, not by their own means. 

Doing that putting the boats in an airplane or in a freighter do not counts as a circumnavigation


----------



## PCP

*IT STARTED!*

And with a surprise on the first port race: The Arabs won Who would have guessed? It is not even a new boat

*Abu Dhabi Ocean Racing surged to a commanding victory in the Iberdrola In-Port Race in Alicante, taking maximum points from the first competitive action in the Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12 to gain an early advantage over their rivals.

The crew, led by British skipper and double Olympic silver medallist Ian Walker, roared home to a massive 14-minute win over their closest rivals to make it a dream debut for the first team from the United Arab Emirates to enter the race.

PUMA Ocean Racing powered by BERG were second, ahead of CAMPER with Emirates Team New Zealand in third. Team Sanya edged Groupama sailing team in the battle for fourth and fifth, with Team Telefónica trailing home.*

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Abu Dhabi surge to victory in first in-port race

look at the movie:

volvooceanracevideos's Channel - YouTube


----------



## mhans

Got up early Saturday to watch the Iberdrola In-port race and now hooked. Spent the last three days watching the weekly episodes from 2008-09 on YouTube. These guys are nuts... And, I would love to try just one day. Looking forward to leg one!


----------



## Tweegs

Heartbreaker for Telefonica though…Man, right at the end, too.

BTW
Anyone playing the game that goes along with the race?


----------



## Skett

yep im playin the game. just finished 3 thousandth and something in the practice race. I was a dummy about the start of the race, got a 4 hour late start.....note to self, subtract 4 hours from the announced utc start time to arrive at the proper eastern standard start time. this game could be very addictive.......its also gonna be a great way to get my sailing fix while waiting for the snow and ice to melt


----------



## PCP

The race started today!!!!! and my favorite boat (and skipper) is leading

And the Arab boat, the one that won the in the port race, has already broken its mast

Volvo Ocean Race - Leg 1 Start Summary - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12 - YouTube

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 Live Streaming

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Abu Dhabi Ocean Racing's Azzam suffers broken mast

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/3d-race-viewer.html


----------



## PCP

I thought that you guys just have something against French organized offshore races, but it seems that is not only that. How it is possible that there are no post about this race? The biggest crew circumnavigation race?

It could be because it was boring, but it is just the opposite, it is been incredible!!!

What's wrong with you guys?

*Teams are set to receive some relief from the battering, with the westerly winds and short, choppy sea state due to ease...Two of the six boats in the Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12 were forced to suspend racing inside the first 24 hours offshore as the teams were beset by brutal sea conditions while still in the Mediterranean.*

Well, that's why the old navy French sailors (when the warships were sailboats) called the Med, "la Garce" that means the "*****"

*Abu Dhabi Ocean Racing came back into Alicante under engine this morning after the mast on the team's racing yacht Azzam had broken in five-metre waves and 30 knots of wind the previous night, just six hours and 85 nautical miles from the start of Leg 1, a 6,500-nm haul to Cape Town.

While Ian Walker's team were on their way back to the start port, rivals Team Sanya were reporting damage to their hull while sailing upwind in 35-38 knots.

The boat was approximately 30nm southeast of Motril, on the coast of Spain. The wind was blowing 43 knots and the waves were around 10.5 metres, the team reported. They suspended racing and made their way to the port of Motril to assess the damage. Sanya bowman Andy Meiklejohn injured his foot during a sail change and once ashore sought medical advice. Doctors have confirmed his foot is broken.

In a graphic demonstration of the problems all the boats were facing, an interview filmed on board CAMPER with Roberto "Chuny" Bermúdez resulted in the Spaniard being blown to the ground and slammed across deck.

"The Mediterranean sometimes gets like this &#8230; but the boat is going fine," the video shows him saying to camera, just as he is knocked off his feet. Unscathed, he continues the interview below deck.*

*... Volvo Ocean Race CEO Knut Frostad, who competed in the race four times himself, twice as skipper.

"These are some of the toughest conditions boats can run into in the Volvo Ocean Race but the teams and their shore crews are fully prepared for these types of incidents and they will be working around the clock to get the boats back racing as soon as possible."*

*movie:*

Brutal wave smashes Abu Dhabi - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12 - YouTube

Look at the race tracker:

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

And Groupama with a comlptely different approach. It is going to make the Strait near the African coast. If you go on the middle you can lose 2 to 6K against the current, much less near the coast (I have done that strait 6 times).

The other ones have to cross it while Camas will sail along the coast. I am curious to see if that strategy pays off.


----------



## Ninefingers

I watched all the coverage for the first day. Fantastic stuff. Very hard to find any video of day two.


----------



## PCP

You have probably already saw this, but for all that didn't, this is an incredible movie, a long one about the 40 year's story about the race:

Volvo Ocean Race - To The Ends of The Earth - The First 40 Years - YouTube!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## weinie

With each boat having a "Media" crew member filming everything, I thought the coverage would have been much better during the long offshore leg. Kinda of a letdown after the great coverage out of Alicante.


----------



## pinayreefer

I got hooked early, but haven't posted about it. I got up Saturday for the 0800CDT start, and it was very exciting. Two boats out already, what a beating. I imagine Abu Dhabi will be back, but I wonder about Sanya, hull's aren't quick to fix. 
I also wonder why Groupama is going so much slower than the rest of the fleet?


----------



## PCP

Good question. I am puzzled with that also.


----------



## mhans

Even though Inmarsat is a sponsor, the bandwidth available to the boats is undoubtedly limited. So, we will have to be happy with periodic updates. However, having fixed cameras available 24/7 as webcams would be fantastic. That would definitely be something the organizers should consider for the future.


----------



## mhans

pinayreefer said:


> ...but I wonder about Sanya, hull's aren't quick to fix.


They are probably out for this leg. But, remember Ericsson 3 in 2009... Major hull work in the Philippines resulted in them pulling into Qingdao as the rest of the fleet was leaving on leg 5. But, after a quick turn around and a departure seven hours after the rest of the boats, they went on to win that leg. Magnus Olssen flopping around on the stage at the award ceremony in Rio is one image I will never forget.


----------



## PCP

Eh! Eh! Now Grupama does not seem so much slower (recovered 19nm on the last hours).

After all that different course was a great move. If the other boats continue like that it is going to lead in no time Groupama is making 5K while the others are sitting ducks.

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/racetracker/rdc.html

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/dashboard/leg/1/report/21/rdc.html


----------



## mhans

PCP said:


> Eh! Eh! Now Grupama does not seem so much slower (recovered 19nm on the last hours).
> 
> After all that different course was a great move. If the other boats continue like that it is going to lead in no time


Seems they've been able to take advantage of a little off shore puff. Hope for their sake it lasts... According to the tracker weather, the next couple days are sketchy.


----------



## pinayreefer

I see now that Camper has decided to grab the same flow as Groupama. Wondr what the other two will do?! 
This is going to be a long 9 months! Already very interesting!!!!


----------



## CarpeAquam

PCP said:


> How it is possible that there are no post about this race? The biggest crew circumnavigation race?
> 
> What's wrong with you guys?


We were too busy following the race to post anything about it!


----------



## PCP

pinayreefer said:


> I see now that Camper has decided to grab the same flow as Groupama. Wondr what the other two will do?!
> This is going to be a long 9 months! Already very interesting!!!!


They will stay on that course. They will have wind ahead and they know it. It is possible that Groupama just change course going to the west to get more wind. He would have a better angle, but of course, near the coast it is possible that Groupama have thermal wind that does not show on the wind forecast. Looking at the forecast it looks that if Groupama maintains course it will have less wind than the other more to the west.

I am very curious to see how Cammas that is a master in many different types of racing (and boats) will compare to the ones that have more experience on this race. He is a rookie here....but i bet on him

And the other big race, the Transat, are you not following it? They will get 50K wind and heavy seas tonight!

......

Cheers

Paulo


----------



## pinayreefer

Well, Camper decided to cut his losses and head back west. Groupama either sees something ahead or he's caught in a bad line as his speed is now half the others.


----------



## PCP

Grupama is making a big gamble. I guess that has to do with the conditions in 48h (play with the weather in the tracker). Till then Groupama will have less pressure but more favorable winds and I guess would lose slightly to the others. If I am seeing right he is pointing to pass near canary Islands and the others near Madeira. After 48 hours the Madeira group will have strong head wind while Groupama will have slightly weaker but better wind and then it will win a lot.

But the timing should be perfect. More complicated for Groupama because it is always easier when you have lots of wind even if it is not pointing in the better direction. Anyway, very interesting. If Cammas can pull this off, it would be brilliant.

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## JONROD

Does anyone know the tv schedule for the US coverage of the race. The web site says Fox Sports Net is showing weekly updates and coverage of each leg of the race, but I can't find any times or dates for the shows. I don't want to miss any of the race. Thanks for any help.

Rod


----------



## johnnyandjebus

PCP said:


> You have probably already saw this, but for all that didn't, this is an incredible movie, a long one about the 40 year's story about the race:
> 
> Volvo Ocean Race - To The Ends of The Earth - The First 40 Years - YouTube!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Good stuff Paulo, thanks for that.

John


----------



## PCP

johnnyandjebus said:


> Good stuff Paulo, thanks for that.
> 
> John


Thanks Jonh,

Guys, it seems that I got it right, while the others are pointing to Madeira, Groupama is going to pass near Canary Islands. Also as I thought, Groupama is losing distance for the others but it seems that they saw it right and that situation I was talking about regarding an advantage in 48h is going to start in about 12h. The Madeira group will have no wind and Groupama will have plenty wind.

As I said, if it works out would be brilliant.

For the ones that don't found out and want to know what I am talking about, go to here:

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

On the top right click on the clouds and then, (top right) set the weather forecast for + 12h and you will see what I am talking about.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Yes, Groupama is doing what I thought they were doing...and they also confirm my suspicion that they were gambling hard:

"We are on a highway to hell, yes, but along the coast and downwind! And with Morocco just under our eyes, we really feel like this is the start of a round the world trip... But a lonely one, and that really wasn't planned.

Beause yes, that's confirmed! The unbelievable scenario we felt could happen yesterday is now taking shape. Our three competitors went for the west, looking for a new weather system. Let's say we won't see them again soon!

As far as we are concerned, even though we have no competitor around us, *we are running after a tradewind embryo moving with us towards the south. If we manage to catch it, we believe our option could pay. If not, we will have to reduce our consumption of gasoil and food, 'cause we could stay in the neighbourhood for quite a while...*

The atmosphere on board is following a parallel curve to the strength of the wind. Everyone on board has been 100 per cent behind the decision to go south and we are all working hard to make it pay.

Since yesterday evening we have around 10 knots of north-east wind. Rather a good sign.

Yann"

And do you have seen the Episode with the skipper on Camper?

He was being interviewed live, and just when he was saying" ... the med sometimes is like this" a bigger wave and there he goes flying to the other side of the boat

volvooceanracevideos's Channel - YouTube


----------



## mhans

JONROD said:


> Does anyone know the tv schedule for the US coverage of the race. The web site says Fox Sports Net is showing weekly updates and coverage of each leg of the race, but I can't find any times or dates for the shows. I don't want to miss any of the race. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Rod


I haven't been able to find anything in NYC. Bit frustrating, really... With hundreds of channels, you'd think one would have it.


----------



## PCP

Brilliant strategic move!!!! Groupama has managed to pull it off

They are 1th and are going to win a lot of miles on the next days. Big gamble, big win!!! Not bad for a Rockie

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

and on a record time Abu Dhabi is sailing again, going to the place it lost the mast to start racing again. Good luck to them, they deserve it!


----------



## Ninefingers

Wow it looks like Groupama is litteraly hugging the coast. Their route mirrors the coastline.


----------



## pinayreefer

Groupama is chattering now about having to make another move soon, appears the wind is dying out along the coast, though they appear to be doing well right now. 
For me I'm wondering what happened to Camper. I know they waffled on which way to go, but they seem to be falling farther behind now, though they are close enough to Puma and Telefonica that I'd think they were seeing the same winds. That's likely not true now that they've fallen so far behind.


----------



## PCP

Well, they have to take an option but it does not seem to be that they are in trouble and meanwhile they had won 120nm to the pack and still counting

Groupama's bold call to split with the fleet and sail a more direct route close to the African shoreline appeared to be paying off this morning, with media crew member (MCM) Yann Riou describing last night as a "magic night" on board the boat.

*"A full moon, no cloud, temperature of 20 degrees. Downwind between 10 and 15 knots - a delight," Riou wrote in an overnight blog. "We might have less fun if the others get 200 miles ahead of us, but right now, we are enjoying it."

Whether Groupama's gamble pays off depends on whether they can break away from dying wind corridor close to the shore and find the stronger, more consistent tradewinds, before their rivals do. Team Telefonica, PUMA Ocean Racing powered by BERG and CAMPER with Emirates Team New Zealand all opted to punch west into the Atlantic in search of stronger breeze.

Riou said the Groupama team had big decisions ahead of them that could prove vital to their success in the leg.

"The latest routing is not very good for us because of a break in the trades, in the south. In a few hours we will have to make a key choice for our race. Meanwhile we are still focused, careful to make the boat move as well as possible and waiting for the next weather forecast."*

They have two options: Going to Cabo Verde and then west or turn now to the west. The two options will give them good winds. The first option will give them slower winds but probably an easier passage on the doldrums the second one more speed but a more problematic passage on the doldrums.

For me the less risky is to go west now. That way they would be converging with the pack, they would stay well ahead and could control them.

It's a hard choice because you can lose a lot of time on the doldrums and things are unpredictable on that region, you can win or lose a lot depending only on luck.

anyway, very interesting. The race would be a lot more boring without Groupama. Cammas is a very good addiction to this race.

Take a look at the med: Abu Dhabi is already on its way to the Atlantic:

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## PCP

250nm is the distance that separates Groupama from the second but I think that the Groupama is not going to win anymore and will start to lose about 120nm a day for a day and a half or so. After that the conditions should be around the same, but who knows for sure?

That lead is going to much smaller in two days...and we will see if in 3 days they are still leading. When you have two radically different course options the wins and losses can be huge but that make also a much more interesting race!!!

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## PCP

Some time ago I remember on this forum a discussion about the Americas'cup to be or not a nations competition instead a club competition with mercenaries from all nations racing to whom was paying more.

Let's look at that perspective at the Volvo Ocean Race teams:

We will see that the Chinese team has one Chinese, that the Arab team has two Arabs and that only three team has a majority of sailors from the country from where the Sponsor is: The French with Groupama with 9 French sailors, the Telefonica from Spain with 7 Spannish sailors and the Camper/Emirates team Newzeland, a mixed team that has 7 kiwis, only one spannish but an Australian Skipper and that disqualifies it a bit.

So we have truly a Spanish team, a French team and mercenaries

Another curiosity is that the French team, contrary to all other teams, has many sailors (I would say the best, including the skipper) without any participation on the Volvo Race. The Majority are rookies on this race. Only two guys with a lot of experience on this race, one with 3 volvo, another with three.

Also very curious is that the majority of those French has a lot more experience as solo or short crew racers than as a team racing. One of them came directly from the minis and several have more experience in multihulls than in monohulls.

That's a curious bunch of guys, all very experienced and fast sailors, but mostly new to big monohull crew racing. 

All that has not prevented them to be competitive from the start. Let's see if that is going to be like that for the rest of the race


----------



## PCP

Groupama is converging now, going to pass near Cabo Verde and has expected its lead almost vanished but the chasing pack is only going to gain more miles in the next 12 hours. That should be enough for Puma and Telefonica to pass ahead.

Next days are more complicated and perhaps a bit more favorable to Groupama.
They should converge really close and its difficult to say who is going to arrive first ant the doldrums.

Really interesting

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## smackdaddy

Go Mar Mostro!!!

This is going to be a hell of a race.


----------



## zedboy

Paulo,

I remember following the '98 race, back when it was still called the Whitbread. We were watching early early internet video, seeing the boats then (way slower than today's) blasting along at 25 knots and thinking, "Dear God, who ever heard of going that fast in a sailboat?!"

Awesome stuff, loved in then and love it now.

Thanks for the updates/commentary, have to get more into following the latest on this race (heck, I've been swamped with work, didn't even realize the race had started!)


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> Go Mar Mostro!!!
> 
> This is going to be a hell of a race.


Why do you like a mercenaries team were only $$$$ counts?

I push for one of the "National" teams to win, the Spannish or the French. Now it seems that only the Spannish on Telefonica have a breack, besides I like a lot their two Basque skippers so:

*GO TELEFONICA GO!!!! 
*(that's an odd and ugly name for a boat)

Regards

Paulo


----------



## leogallant

mhans said:


> JONROD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the tv schedule for the US coverage of the race. The web site says Fox Sports Net is showing weekly updates and coverage of each leg of the race, but I can't find any times or dates for the shows. I don't want to miss any of the race. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Rod
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything in NYC. Bit frustrating, really... With hundreds of channels, you'd think one would have it.
Click to expand...

Check out the live coverage on Livestream. I found it at new.livestream.com so if you can't find it on tv, you'll find when they do the live stuff. 
Also, if you have Droid or iPad, iPod, or iPhone, there is an AWESOME Volvo Ocean Race app to easily keep up. Love this app!


----------



## PCP

*The Spanish lead!*

The Spanish are leading

They have won 33 nm on the last 24h and are going to win more. They are on a better position than Puma. Nice fight

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## zedboy

PCP said:


> The Spanish are leading
> 
> They have won 33 nm on the last 24h and are going to win more. They are on a better position than Puma. Nice fight


Oh come on, they're neck and neck headed south with a lot of room for different approaches on the best way around the south side of the St. Helena high.

Just 'coz Tele's on the east side and the direct line to C-town puts them closer - no body's turning left so quick!

GO PUMA!!


----------



## PCP

zedboy said:


> Oh come on, they're neck and neck headed south with a lot of room for different approaches on the best way around the south side of the St. Helena high.
> 
> Just 'coz Tele's on the east side and the direct line to C-town puts them closer - no body's turning left so quick!
> 
> GO PUMA!!


Well, since I have posted Puma lost more than 20nm and will continue to lose in the next 9 or 10h

Look at the wind!!!

The Spanish have more 2K wind and that´s a lot in weak winds. That's why Puma is changing course converging with Telefonica.

Of course they are converging only with its wake.

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## PCP

zedboy said:


> Oh come on, they're neck and neck headed south with a lot of room for different approaches on the best way around the south side of the St. Helena high.
> 
> Just 'coz Tele's on the east side and the direct line to C-town puts them closer - no body's turning left so quick!
> 
> GO PUMA!!


See! Regarding to my last post Puma lost another 20nm over the Spanish and will continue to lose on the next 15 hours. I had not said that to piss you but because I "saw" it.

The same way, I am not posting this to piss you, just to incentive you and the others to play this type of game: To make evaluations on the gains and losses of the several boats based on the given meteorological information.

This is a great way to learn how to use offshore meteo information.

So came on guys, on the top of the race track you have a cloud. Click on it and you will have meteo information for the next 72 hours.

Please make your informed bets!!!

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy

Damnit! Puma just lost the rig.

PUMA


----------



## zedboy

smackdaddy said:


> Damnit! Puma just lost the rig.


Yeah just saw this.

Ken Read says they're not starting their motor, and they're contemplating trying to get 700nm to Tristan da Cunha for potential refit. My question is: are they required to get there under jury rig in order not to DQ from the leg?

Man these O70s are fragile toys....saw a great quote from Paul Cayard back in '04 or so, something to the effect of, "On the W60s you could keep your foot down the whole race and not worry about it, we know these new boats won't allow that." Must be pretty maddening trying to figure out just how much abuse to allow. Didn't sound like things were all that hairy when the stick snapped...


----------



## PCP

zedboy said:


> Yeah just saw this.
> 
> Ken Read says they're not starting their motor, and they're contemplating trying to get 700nm to Tristan da Cunha for potential refit. My question is: are they required to get there under jury rig in order not to DQ from the leg?
> 
> ...


Yes, but they would have to get back to the point where they had started the engine, to sail from there again.

That's a pity, it had been a thrilling race with the Spanish boat. They were recovering when they broke the mast.

I don't know if you saw one day back the Spannish up in the mast, probably going slower while they were tunning their mast in antecipation of the strong winds they have ahead. Maybe Puma was to concentrated on the pursuit to take care. Most of these masts broke not at very high winds but at medium/high winds, don't know why.

Now when they were coming to the point when they go like this:






It would be a spectacle having those two in hot pursuit in high winds!

Let's see what Camper can do. He seems to me in better position to get better and stronger winds. Let's see how much he is going to recover.


----------



## smackdaddy

zedboy said:


> Yeah just saw this.
> 
> Ken Read says they're not starting their motor, and they're contemplating trying to get 700nm to Tristan da Cunha for potential refit. My question is: are they required to get there under jury rig in order not to DQ from the leg?
> 
> Man these O70s are fragile toys....saw a great quote from Paul Cayard back in '04 or so, something to the effect of, "On the W60s you could keep your foot down the whole race and not worry about it, we know these new boats won't allow that." Must be pretty maddening trying to figure out just how much abuse to allow. Didn't sound like things were all that hairy when the stick snapped...


No kidding. Half the fleet out with serious failures...IN THE FIRST LEG!!!

This is ridiculous.


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> No kidding. Half the fleet out with serious failures...IN THE FIRST LEG!!!
> 
> This is ridiculous.


I will tend to agree

I guess these boats are passing by the same crisis the Open60 passed some years back while the designers were learning how much could they go with power and weight, making the boat's faster without breaking. At that time the Open60's were fragile boats. I guess they have learned by now.


----------



## smackdaddy

PCP said:


> I will tend to agree
> 
> I guess these boats are passing by the same crisis the Open60 passed some years back while the designers were learning how much could they go with power and weight, making the boat's faster without breaking. At that time the Open60's were fragile boats. I guess they have learned by now.


It's just mind-boggling. Not even F6 conditions!

Yeah, I'll definitely take the O60 over these new 70s.


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> It's just mind-boggling. Not even F6 conditions!
> 
> Yeah, I'll definitely take the O60 over these new 70s.


I don't know why but race boats like the Open 60 or Volvo tend to break their masts in waves and mid height winds, force 6 as you have said. Maybe because with those winds the mast still has a lot of sail while on big winds they have ir reefed.

When Abu Dabi retired from this leg of the race I found the explanaition quite surrealistic: They have said that was their only mast and that to be properly tuned not to break they need a WEEK and they retire because they were affraid to break the mast again.

Now can you imagine the precision that is needed for that thing to work and be safe? That's why the Spanish were half a day up high on that mast returning it to be sure it won't break. In my opinion problems are with the masts not with the boats.


----------



## smackdaddy

PCP said:


> I don't know why but race boats like the Open 60 or Volvo tend to break their masts in waves and mid height winds, force 6 as you have said. Maybe because with those winds the mast still has a lot of sail while on big winds they have ir reefed.
> 
> When Abu Dabi retired from this leg of the race I found the explanaition quite surrealistic: They have said that was their only mast and that to be properly tuned not to break they need a WEEK and they retire because they were affraid to break the mast again.
> 
> Now can you imagine the precision that is needed for that thing to work and be safe? That's why the Spanish were half a day up high on that mast returning it to be sure it won't break. In my opinion problems are with the masts not with the boats.


Certainly seems to be case.

And I see your point about the sail area vs. conditions. They probably were fully powered. Even so, it really demonstrates the flaw in the design/engineering logic. No way this should be happening.


----------



## smackdaddy

Well - they're back up to 11 knots with a jury rig, and they look to be breaking east toward Cape Town (not SA).










I would LOVE for them to pull this off!


----------



## smackdaddy

Puma's withdrawn from Leg 1:


----------



## leogallant

Sad indeed! I'm a little concerned now for the remaining rigs as they speed onto SA. You know each boat will have this in the back of their mind all the way in!


----------



## PCP

Back on the race: Big winds and record breaking speeds will start in 24h. The Spanish would be taking it with care losing time for Camper and trying to get the boat in on piece to Cap town. Camper also has a lot to lose and its chances to beat the Spanish boat are very few and they should not take big risks. That's the logical assumption but you never know if those guys are driven by logic or by adrenalin 

The spectacle will probably be on the French boat were champions should be pissed with the bad result. I bet they are going to get the 24hours record....or brake the boat

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## pinayreefer

I'm only looking at Passageweather but it seems that Camper is turning too soom to avoid any dead air ahead. Maybe the shorter distance will justify it or maybe they see something I can't. For reasons I don't understand I've been a Camper fan since they had that moment of indecision that has cost them a 100 miles from early on.


----------



## PCP

Yes, if the weather information is right it is like a desperate move. Groupama is doing the same. If they can get the same wind as the Spanish team at a lower latitude they cut way and win miles.

But it seems that there is more wind on the Spanish boat course so if the provided weather information proves right they will lose instead of winning. They have been losing time all the way on the last days.

Those two Basques (The skipper Iker and Xavi) are really top sailors with a big attitude. Remember that as a "preparation" for this one they had teamed together on the Barcelona world race circumnavigation and finished that one on 2th.

If they don't break the boat, this leg is for the Spanish

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Outstanding job by the Spanish!!! They could have slowed down but just to be sure they are still winning miles to everybody.

That desperate move by Camper and Groupama did not pay off. They have tried a shorter route and Groupama that was the one that tried the shorter route was the one that had lost more miles.

Take a look at this video, it is an interesting one.






Now the distance from the French boat to the Spanish is about the same as the one from the Spanish boat to cape town. They should make in a bit more than a day. Two days and a halft for the French.


----------



## PCP

They have made it to Cape town. A clear victory for the Spanish that have been winning miles all the way to Camper and to the French that should have quite a low moral (even if a 3th place is not bad at all).

Now, Party time for the Telefonica boys, a Spanish one, OLÉ!!!

Puma has a big logistic problem. They are near the Brazilian Coast and have to bring the boat to Cape town. That will take 5 or 6 days and they will have very little time to mount and test that new mast.


----------



## PCP

The SPANISH again!!!!

They have won the Port Race: 2 -0 for them!

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 Live Streaming


----------



## PCP

Abu Dhabi won the second in Port race. That's the second one for them

Don't miss the movies, they are great:

First in Port race for the Spanish of Telefonica but the Australian/American team of Puma had some bad luck after leading a substantial part of the race.






And second race won by Abu Dhabi, a cleanvictory, letting everybody behind How!!!






And they are out for the second leg, with Abu Dhabi leading

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

...


----------



## PCP

What is wrong with you Guys?

Incredible exciting race with the French from Groupama coming from last to first, big strategical and difficult choices ahead and you all remain silent?

What do you want more?

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Fleet facing 50/50 decision


----------



## PCP

2 days and no posts? Guys that's odd

Great race. Groupama went from first to last and the Spanish lead.


----------



## zedboy

PCP said:


> Great race. Groupama went from first to last and the Spanish lead.


It's a gamble now - south in search of more wind, or stay north and closer to the target?

We'll see whose choice pays off.


----------



## smackdaddy

Like I said over at SA - this Leg is seriously wanky. Because they're all being picked up by a ship - with obviously a limited time window, they're going to stick together somewhat until the rendezvous. And this means, it's not really a race right now.

It'll be better after Abu Dhabi.

In the mean time...wanky.


----------



## zedboy

smackdaddy said:


> Like I said over at SA - this Leg is seriously wanky. Because they're all being picked up by a ship - with obviously a limited time window, they're going to stick together somewhat until the rendezvous. And this means, it's not really a race right now.


What are they doing with the restart for the spring into Abu Dhabi? Giving some points for distance-to-goal now, and starting again all together for the sprint?

Don't see why it affects things now, except that it doesn't make sense to position yourself for good winds at the cost of being south and therefore technically in last place, if you're never going to have a chance to finish things.

But if the pickup is only after they enter the east-west bar of the "safe zone" at the bottom of Madagascar, then it's fine - whoever gets there first is in first by all measures.


----------



## smackdaddy

From the VOR site:



> The scoring system has been modified, so that 80 per cent of the points of Leg 2 are based on the race between Cape Town and Safe Haven 1 and 20 percent for the short sprint into Abu Dhabi. For Leg 3, the operation will be reversed, with a short sprint from Abu Dhabi at the start of the leg. The boats will go back on a ship and be transported again to a Safe Haven Port. From there, they will sail on as normal to the Leg 3 finish in Sanya, China.


Since we have no idea where the ship/safe haven is, we have no idea if being south or north is a good or bad idea.

I just think the logistical limitations of the ship pick-up is putting a serious damper on actual racing in terms of routing and timing. No freedom for real breakaway sailing.


----------



## zedboy

smackdaddy said:


> I just think the logistical limitations of the ship pick-up is putting a serious damper on actual racing in terms of routing and timing. No freedom for real breakaway sailing.


Well, yeah, this leg and leg 3 don't have the length and sea room freedom they oughtta have, so it's a different character. But the short legs do make for tight, intense racing. Once you make a wrong call on a big leg and get a hundred miles or more behind the leader, it becomes a foregone conclusion.

I'm sure they'd rather just dodge the whole thing, but if a wealthy Arabian principality offers a bunch of dough to have your international yacht race stop by for a visit, in a majorly down economy ...


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> Like I said over at SA - this Leg is seriously wanky. Because they're all being picked up by a ship - with obviously a limited time window, they're going to stick together somewhat until the rendezvous. And this means, it's not really a race right now.
> 
> It'll be better after Abu Dhabi.
> 
> In the mean time...wanky.


That ship thing is crazy. I mean I don't know if you are right regarding someone picking them, they have said so but there is no gate, they are well spread up and certainly it is a race.






The guys from camper seem pretty well beaten up while the guys in Groupama seem quite fresh. It is going to be interesting to see if the fact the French guys are mostly solo sailors with a bigger endurance will bring then an advantage when things become though.

If they are to be picked up it will have to be in some port, but the way they are spread it has to be at a considerable distance from here they are. I would not be surprised if they went to Ceylon or India to be pick up to near Abu Dabi.

I really don't understand why they give the lead to Telefonica. Camper seems to be better placed and Groupama does not seam to be in last

We will see

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

zedboy said:


> Well, yeah, this leg and leg 3 don't have the length and sea room freedom they oughtta have, so it's a different character. But the short legs do make for tight, intense racing. Once you make a wrong call on a big leg and get a hundred miles or more behind the leader, it becomes a foregone conclusion.
> 
> I'm sure they'd rather just dodge the whole thing, but if a wealthy Arabian principality offers a bunch of dough to have your international yacht race stop by for a visit, in a majorly down economy ...


Well, the points are the same, being shorter does not matter, just make it more intense as you say.

A bunch of dough? They have offered more than that, they have contributed with a boat to the race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Does anybody understand what Cammas is trying to do? I have tried to understand, run the weather forecast back and forward, and I don't get it

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## zedboy

PCP said:


> Does anybody understand what Cammas is trying to do? I have tried to understand, run the weather forecast back and forward, and I don't get it


Find wind to get East as quick as possible, and hope that popping into the new weather system will let them run North fast enough for it to pay off.

Doesn't seem to be working because the system curves SE, so the front is further away from them...


----------



## smackdaddy

PCP said:


> It is going to be interesting to see if the fact the French guys are mostly solo sailors with a bigger endurance will bring then an advantage when things become though.


This is a great point. I'd not really thought about that aspect of solo-born endurance.


----------



## PCP

Interesting race with everybody looking for wind

I only started now to see what Groupama wants going so much south, but the advantage will happen only in 30 hours and I don't know if they are going to win enough to compensate, probably not but that is thinking really ahead or it is just me that cannot think a week ahead in what regards weather. 

Very tactical and interesting race, like a chess game


----------



## afrinus

*The "Stealth Zone"*

What is going to happen in the "Stealth Zone"

I presume they will sail through this irrespective of the pirate dangers?
Will each boat have "protection" from navy/others? Will the positions be reported on the web?


----------



## smackdaddy

afrinus said:


> What is going to happen in the "Stealth Zone"
> 
> I presume they will sail through this irrespective of the pirate dangers?
> Will each boat have "protection" from navy/others? Will the positions be reported on the web?


The entire fleet is going to be loaded onto an armed ship at an undisclosed port they're heading to now - no kidding. They'll then be dropped back into the water for a sprint into AD.

Go to the VOR site and look under News for the Piracy Plan story.

It's completely ridonculous.

SA has a great thread going on about the race. Some of the guys over there are doing some insane math to try to figure out this mystery location.


----------



## PCP

I bet that it is in India, probably Thoothukudi.


----------



## PCP

Smack, I guess you are right: Those boats are too fragile. Sanya is going to Madagascar for repairs with a lose middle stay and Abu Dhabi has also with problems on the mast fixation.

Jesus they have not even got yet a storm or really bad weather and are already breaking a lot.






Regarding Groupama not bad but I don't know if they will have an advantage. They have less wind but from a slightly better angle. It will be interesting to see if it compensates.

Anyway, great gamble, it will be very interesting to follow. Pity the problem with Sanya, it looked that their strategy was a good one in what regards course and speed.

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## PCP

Incredible, it seems that bold play from Groupama has been a bright strategical move. They are recovering all the time and they are about 2K faster than everybody. If they can maintain that in 12 hours they will be leading. That would be fabulous.


----------



## smackdaddy

It's more understandable for Sanya since she's a boat from the last race (Ericsson 4, I think?). But these others are all new, I'm pretty sure.

I am amazed with Groupama. I thought they were out for sure. And Telefonica is absolutely rock solid. Just shows how good all these guys are. If their boats would just stay together, this would be an incredible race.


----------



## PCP

Outstanding, Incredible, amazing, all adjectives are not enough to describe the boldness of Cammas move. He have tried it on the first leg but it did not went well.

Here we have Cammas at his best. This guy was needed in this race.

In my opinion the most talented and polyvalent skipper in the world, the only guy that I know off that can race solo on an Open 60 and win, race solo on a big trimaran and win, lead a team on a record attempt around the world and have it, that can match race at the highest level and win. There are some, not many that can do each of the races and win, but he is the only one that can win them all (and has won them all) and he his among the youngest skippers racing.

The only thing that he had not won yet is a leg of the Volvo, well it seems that he is in a good position to do that, on his first Volvo Ocean race.

I like that guy

Volvo Ocean Race 2011-2012 | Race Data Center


----------



## anthemj24

It will be interesting to see where this shakes out after the stealth zone. Another take on it here:

Volvo Update: The French Gamble (Again!) | Sail Feed


----------



## smackdaddy

anthemj24 said:


> It will be interesting to see where this shakes out after the stealth zone. Another take on it here:
> 
> Volvo Update: The French Gamble (Again!) | Sail Feed


+1.

They do like their gambling. But they made out far better than I thought they would. Obviously a fast boat and very good crew/skipper, GPMA.


----------



## PCP

yes, I have said already that, I mean that this guys were needed on this race of cold fish with very conservative thought 

And here they go again choosing another course different from all other boats. They could just manage that 70nm difference and do the same as the others, it would be a more careful play, but no, they like to play big. 

At least, contrary to the huge move on the last change of course, I understand why they are doing it and I would do the same. It looks good to me:

They would be out of the doldrums first and with a stronger wind. The question is why are not the others doing the same? Heard mentality and lack of trust on those crazy rookies?


----------



## anthemj24

He certainly has added another dimension to the race, and in a field of only 6 boats, makes it much more worth following. Is there any official pool on the finish order coming out of the stealth zone?


----------



## smackdaddy

PCP said:


> yes, I have said already that, I mean that this guys were needed on this race of cold fish with very conservative thought
> 
> And here they go again choosing another course different from all other boats. They could just manage that 70nm difference and do the same as the others, it would be a more careful play, but no, they like to play big.
> 
> At least, contrary to the huge move on the last change of course, I understand why they are doing it and I would do the same. It looks good to me:
> 
> They would be out of the doldrums first and with a stronger wind. The question is why are not the others doing the same? Heard mentality and lack of trust on those crazy rookies?


I have to say, I'm learning a hell of a lot with this race - especially from GPMA pulled off. I've only done 2 ocean races as crew thus far (and plan to do many more) and we have really done a poor job of weather planning. Granted they were relatively short races, but I'm excited to learn more about how to be more effective at finding wind, rather than sticking to the rhumb line and hoping - or making wild guesses on in-shore or off-shore possibilities.


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> I have to say, I'm learning a hell of a lot with this race - especially from GPMA pulled off. I've only done 2 ocean races as crew thus far (and plan to do many more) and we have really done a poor job of weather planning. Granted they were relatively short races, but I'm excited to learn more about how to be more effective at finding wind, rather than sticking to the rhumb line and hoping - or making wild guesses on in-shore or off-shore possibilities.


Two more races than me, except if we count a real amateur one with about 40 boats, but on that one I got 2th, behind a First 44.7 (no ratings).

I have learned a lot following French Transats. On those you don't have 6 boats but ten times more and many great skippers.

It is needed balls to do what Groupama is doing. He is losing all the advantage going with a worse angle and slower than the others on the assumption that in about 15 hours it will be in a much better position and he will go faster.

They could just have maintain the lead and cover the moves of the adversaries but I guess that would not have enough flair They don't only want to win they want to win with style


----------



## PCP

anthemj24 said:


> He certainly has added another dimension to the race, and in a field of only 6 boats, makes it much more worth following. Is there any official pool on the finish order coming out of the stealth zone?


Here they explain:






I guess they will join both times ( or points 80% 20%?), the one to the Port and the other from the pace where the cargo is going to leave them to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## SailingStNick

Anyone have any guesses on where the "stealth port" is located? Are they really going to be transported to another port? Seems a lot of good publicity could steer away any potential hijackers.


----------



## pinayreefer

What? 
Groupama tops Camper by 1min 57sec? After Camper lead for so long. Aarrgh.


----------



## sawingknots

sorry to break the thread but pinayreefer i got to ask about your handle?thanks


----------



## smackdaddy

Good video of the loading...






And a good quote from Kenny on the insanity of it all - but also they are saying that the boats are going all the way into AD on the ship for the in-port (nothing about the final sprint). I can understand not wanting to take more risk for a measly 20% gain by unloading all the boats again. But, I wonder what's up with that assumed final sprint?


----------



## curtcee

I just watched the video posted by Smackdaddy and the narrator does mention the restart and the "dash" into Abu Dhabi.

Curtis


----------



## smackdaddy

curtcee said:


> I just watched the video posted by Smackdaddy and the narrator does mention the restart and the "dash" into Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Curtis


So maybe I need to pay closer attention? Thanks curt.


----------



## CaptMikey

Hmmm! very interesting indeed. Hmmm!


----------



## PCP

And the French have their well deserved frst victory with a crack on the hull and all

"The sailors had to fix a crack in the hull themselves after it was spotted at the time of last week's loading in the Safe Haven port in the Indian Ocean.

The crew went to work on fixing it after the arrival in Sharjah and while a more comprehensive repair will not be completed until after the fleet's arrival in Abu Dhabi, Cammas is not too concerned.

"It's a minor crack," the Frenchman told reporters on Tuesday. "It's annoying but we will try not to think too much about it. It will be a minor brake on our performance.""

These boats are really fragile 

Great fight between Telefonica and Groupana. Great movie:


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey, I just finished Leg 2 in 48,362nd place!!! Actually, I started the game almost halfway through the leg...in 72,000th place. So, I made up some ground baby!

It was cool passing 5,000 boats or so in the last 50 miles.

See you on Leg 3!


----------



## smackdaddy

Is anyone else around here playing the VOR game? It's really a lot of fun - and I'm actually learning a lot.


----------



## obanarama

Yep, I'm playing it. Sailed the wrong direction for 12 hours - twice! Auto sails with auto angle on at the same time can do that I've learned. But other than that think it's very fun and a bit addicting. I'm loving the whole VOR experience.


----------



## CorvetteGuy

smackdaddy said:


> Is anyone else around here playing the VOR game? It's really a lot of fun - and I'm actually learning a lot.


Rather addicting if you ask me, I've got the app on my phone. gotta stay on top of the race or an island can pop out of the blue and stop you in your tracks, wind changes also, tonnes of fun being had


----------



## Melrna

Was out in the water for the in port race here in Miami. Great race in nasty conditions. Puma did a great job in their come back in last place to 3rd.


----------



## PCP

Melrna said:


> Was out in the water for the in port race here in Miami. Great race in nasty conditions. Puma did a great job in their come back in last place to 3rd.


Hi Melrna,

Sorry for not have noticed your post but because I was talking alone on this thread, given the few people that are interested in this forum by any form of sail racing, I had given up on this thread.

As you know I have been posting about that and other interesting races on the interesting sailboat thread simply because it is the place where most of the guys that like fast sailboats and racing post, or look at.

I had replied to you there, since it seems that here, you like me, are talking alone

Regards

Paulo


----------



## armandolio

Paulo, 
I was like most on this site, and not very interested in racing. That said, I was on the water watching the Miami in-port races and I must say I am developing a bit of an interest. Maybe you will have some company.

Melrna - if someone is looking for a rookie crew in South Florida I am in!


----------



## smackdaddy

PCP said:


> Hi Melrna,
> 
> Sorry for not have noticed your post but because I was talking alone on this thread, given the few people that are interested in this forum by any form of sail racing, I had given up on this thread.
> 
> As you know I have been posting about that and other interesting races on the interesting sailboat thread simply because it is the place where most of the guys that like fast sailboats and racing post, or look at.
> 
> I had replied to you there, since it seems that here, you like me, are talking alone
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Never give up my friend. Racing rules. Even if it's slow racing, it still rules. I know. I'm a slow ocean racer!


----------



## PCP

Armandolio and Smack, thanks and you are more than well comed but as I have said, I am keeping the VOR alive in the interesting boat thread. Too much trouble keeping two threads alive when the participation is not much.

I know that Smack noticed this already but following Ocean races live, studying the weather report for several days, seeing what the options they take and laying what you think is "your" option is a great, amusing and fast way of learning how to interpret Grib (whether data) data and how to use it to navigate properly on an Ocean crossing.

Just for that following these races should raise a lot more interest on the ones that like sailing and want to learn how to navigate on a crossing. Lessons for free given by some of the world best navigators and most of the guys just don't have an interest in learning. That is hard to accept.

Regards

Paulo


----------

